# Picked up my first forge



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 12, 2016)

going to start heat treating the right way, picked this up today.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Foot Patrol (May 12, 2016)

Not familiar with the forge but good luck on doing your own heat treating. The unit will pay for itself in no time.


----------



## NeilYeag (May 12, 2016)

Looks like a great set up. What is the reason the USA adapter mod is required? Is that a safety feature for US. I am thinking about buying one of these and bringing it over here. I am looking and it seems that the UK adapter will work with what I need. 

I have a coal forge, but for heat treating I think this is more controlled and clean.

Any way good luck and have fun with yours. 

Neil

BTW love the Russian dude in the product videos ...


----------



## Wildthings (May 12, 2016)

From what I read the threads are the reason for the US mod . The Russian threads are different


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 13, 2016)

The mods are due to the difference between the metric ( which they use) and the standard thread system we use. I saved like 25 bucks on not getting theirs and will just pick up mine here. I love the size and the control system on this unit. What is amazing is the simplicity ... just like the Lithuanians to come up with something useful in the simplest form.


----------

